# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Downhill Referat

## downhillboy09

Hallo,

Hat jemand von euch ein Downhill Referat auf Deutsh oder irgendwelche Vorschlege?
Danke im vorraus.


MFG
Paul

----------


## DarkSecret

Mach deine Hausaufgaben selbst  :Wink:

----------


## downhillboy09

ist ziemlich schwer und wenn daneben noch auf 3 5er prüfungen lernen musst ^^

----------


## Marvin Tille

Wenn du Eins hast, dann schick mir mal ne PN, brauche auch Eins.  :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

Wenn man downhillboy heißt, sollte es kein Problem sein, mal eben ein paar Seiten zum Thema runterzuschreiben.  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

mal rein intresse halber: wie lange soll es überhaupt werden und was genau willst alles drinnen verpacken?

fahrtechnik?
technik?
fahrwerkstechnik?
gummimischung?
strecken?
rennen?
word cup?
fahrer?
filme?

wennst nur ein paar themen ein wenig anschneidest kannst schon leicht 1 stunde labern. und den leuten einen gewissen eindruck davon vermitteln um was es geht

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hab vor nicht alzulanger Zeit in der Berufsschule eine Präsentation über Downhill gemacht, war bisl anspruchsvoller als so a schulreferat. hab bisl was über die geschichte erzählt wos herkommt usw. und dann zum aktuellen stand der technik und unterarten des mountainbikens... sowie bisl was zur geometrie von downhillbikes (warum die etz annersch sin als andere und so) sowie bisl was über mei persönliche motivation.

laut meinen mitschülern wars bei weitem die beste präsi die se ghört ham in der klasse. wobei der lehrerin a paar bilder gfehlt ham, hat se gmeint. gabs nur an 2er. aber die war eh a graus, alle sin voll dabei während ich red, und die pennt ein.  
benimmt sich fast scho so wie ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> mal rein intresse halber: wie lange soll es überhaupt werden und was genau willst alles drinnen verpacken?
> 
> fahrtechnik?
> technik?
> fahrwerkstechnik?
> gummimischung?
> strecken?
> rennen?
> word cup?
> ...


also über filme, fahrwerk, gummimischung (ok vllt. das es unterschiede gibt wie beim auto) brauchst net viel erzählen, checkt eh keiner. 
lieber so die grundprinzipien gscheid rüberbringen, so spezielle sachen kannst nur an geeigneten stellen kurz anscheiden. das braucht aber keiner zur grundinformation, das der maxxis swampthing a glump is und der highroller ned interessiert vllt das ibc aber sonst keinen...

----------


## cryion

> das der maxxis swampthing a glump is

 nimm des wieda zrück oda i nimm da dei milchgeld weg !!!!!

----------


## Laubfrosch

sicherlich. was bringt ma a Reifen der eigentlich nur in der weichen 42a Mischung was taugt, aber wenn ich eine von diesen häufigen Streckenkombinationen von Trocken auf feuchten Waldboden hab, der Reifen mir innerhalb von 10 Abfahrten scho abgschrubt is. 
mMn kann man den nur auf ganz speziellen Strecken benutzen und dort bist meist mit ganz andern Reifen nochmal besser dran^^

----------

